# pse revenge tuning



## redhookred1 (Dec 9, 2008)

I wouldnt tune my bow until You decice what draw weight you want to pull...... make sure your limbs are adjusted equally and check that the marks on the cams are in the same position. The Drive cams are really easy to set up and tune! My Revenge is smokin fast! I was pleasantly suprised ! I havent had any issue with peep rotation.


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

That is weird. I am still climbing up to 70lbs and are at 66lbs and just made sure everything is correct and then I sight in my sight.


----------



## redhookred1 (Dec 9, 2008)

Just sayin to tune after a poundage change................You dont just want to crank up pundage without checking timing marks and limb position.


----------



## hillwilly (May 20, 2011)

Where are the timing marks supposed to be?


----------



## redhookred1 (Dec 9, 2008)

Each cam in the same position,yours look a little off...


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

The timing marks are for reference only and really don't matter much. The DC cam in reallity is pretty much a single cam bow as far as tuning goes since there's only 1 drawstop. Check your draw weight, draw length, ATA, and brace. If they're all close to the factory specs listed by PSE your good to go. The draw length will usually be 1/4 long on PSE's when measured on a draw board. AMO draw length is measured from the deepest part of the grip throat to the string at full draw then add 1 3/4".


----------



## rodneyroberts32 (Nov 17, 2008)

It the marks are centered on the cable or on the same side they are good. I just finished setting up my Vendetta same cams. Just make sure they are not on oposite sides of the string. both on inside or outside they look good to me.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

I wouldn't doubt your string twisting a bit. We sell a lot of PSE where I work, not the Revenge, but if they put the same strings on the Revenge as they do the Bowmadness series, they are pretty bad. We took one out of the box, into the range and shot it 20 times to relax the string and cables. In those 20 shots, the peep rotated a full 3 1/2 times. If it were me, I'd order new strings before I did too much fighting with them.


----------



## stjoebowhunter (Mar 12, 2011)

I had the peep rotate on me too when I cranked it up 2lbs even. I just turned the string a half twist and it cured it mostly there is still some slight rotation every now and again. I think it s due to the speed this bow shoots.


----------

